# Barracuda Open During November Eid?



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone know if Barracuda will be open during November Eid?


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I was there yesterday(had a corporate program) and i asked, they are open, and not "dry". But all the rooms were already booked  

I was planning to head up there too. 

So if you meant Barracuda Resort then you'd need a lot of pull to get yourself a room. But if you meant the famous (and incredibly cheap) place to get alcohol then you're in luck


----------

